# Additions/upgrades from Shupp's Grove



## PASodas (Jul 21, 2012)

Just picked these up today:
 A. HOERNER (monogram) YORK, PA
 EAGLE WORKS  YORK, PA (rare version)
 AMBROSE SCHMIDT  HANOVER, PA


----------



## PASodas (Jul 21, 2012)

and some more:
 J C HELB & SONS  BOTTLING WORKS  YORK, PA
 B J KING  YORK, PA (round slugplate)
 E D BORTNER  GLENVILLE, PA


----------



## PASodas (Jul 21, 2012)

and some hutches:
 YORK CITY BOTTLING WORKS  YORK, PA
 J C HELB (monogram) HANOVER, PA
 SCHMIDT & HELB  HANOVER, PA


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice finds, there was alot of stuff from your neck of the woods for sure...[]


----------



## PASodas (Jul 21, 2012)

Your not kiddin' . . . still licking my wounds . . . may pick up some more tomorrow

 I saw quite a few Patersons and Long Branchs (Chuck) . . . had table nos. on a business card but never bumped into you guys[&o][&o]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 21, 2012)

We really need to wear ABN tags at shows.. !


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PASodas
> 
> Your not kiddin' . . . still licking my wounds . . . may pick up some more tomorrow
> 
> I saw quite a few Patersons and Long Branchs (Chuck) . . . had table nos. on a business card but never bumped into you guys[&o][&o]


 We were there and we did quite well...[]


----------



## jpoff430 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey PASodas.  Im a York collector as well and it look like you got some good ones.  If youre ever interested in selling any of that stuff let me know.  Great finds!


----------



## PASodas (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are some additions I picked up Sunday:
 YORK BREWING (eagle) YORK, PA (mug base)
 JOHNSON BROS  DELTA, PA


----------



## PASodas (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> We really need to wear ABN tags at shows.. !


 
 Or hats?


----------



## PASodas (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jpoff430
> 
> Hey PASodas.  Im a York collector as well and it look like you got some good ones.  If youre ever interested in selling any of that stuff let me know.  Great finds!


 
 Thanks Jason, there was quite a selection of York stuff there.  Some of these are upgrades to dug stuff, PM me your email, once I sort through my duplicates I'll let you know what I have.  Jeff


----------



## PASodas (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I saw that from the other Shupp's thread Jim, sorry I missed you guys.  I saw 2 of those Paterson hutches with the double taper that you posted a color run of.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> We really need to wear ABN tags at shows.. !


 
 Just fallow me and Badger around. Dave sniffs um out like a hound dog [8D]


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jul 23, 2012)

That mug base bottle is pretty darn cool!


----------

